# Any feedback on a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Disc Women's?



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

My daughter's birthday is coming up and she is interested in a new XC full suspension...would make a nice gift from her dad.  

I have looked at a lot of bikes, including the Trek Fuel 70, Giant Trance 3, Cannondale Scalpel/Prophet, but found a new 2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Disc (Women's) at a price that blows all of the others away.

I've reviewed the reviews but wonder if anyone here has had experience with this bike,,,seems to be a lot of bike for the money and looks perfect for her rides (both wheel on the ground, mostly forest trail)...i hope to see how it fits her on Thursday (hope she doen't catch on), and any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

JM01 said:


> My daughter's birthday is coming up and she is interested in a new XC full suspension...would make a nice gift from her dad.
> Specialized is a great choice, I am also looking to buy a new stuntjumper. Have her try the womens version as well as the regular version, as comfort and fit is most important. The geometry is a bit differant. Specialized has been known to offer a bit more for the price, they are a huge company and offer great bikes with lifetime warranties.
> What a great gift, I know she'll be happy.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Just picked it up*



smw said:


> JM01 said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter's birthday is coming up and she is interested in a new XC full suspension...would make a nice gift from her dad.
> ...


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

JM01 said:


> a nice gift from her mum & dad...we'll all go for a ride tonight on the river trail in town


 Beautiful bike, you are going to have one very happy daughter.  Happy Birthday to her and enjoy your ride.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

JM01 said:


> a nice gift from her mum & dad...we'll all go for a ride tonight on the river trail in town


 Beautiful bike, you are going to have one very happy daughter.  Happy Birthday to her and enjoy your ride.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

you were right on...I didn't realize that there is such a difference between men's and women's bikes...the little kid (just turned 29) rode this bike on a paved city bike path and on an intermediate local trail...she tells me that this is the first time that she came home with no back pain, and now mum is looking at trying a women's bike as well

who knew?  

thanks again


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool, then I assume she loves her new bike. My LBS is in the process of building me up an 06 Stuntjumper 120 as we speak.


----------

